# El nuevo partido de Macarena Olona (la Giorgia Meloni Española)



## Morcillada Mortal (3 Sep 2022)

¿a la derecha de Vox?. Ojalá...

*Por qué Macarena Olona podrá ser la Giorgia Meloni española*

*Con un Vox a la baja en las encuestas, la exdiputada del partido de ultraderecha emerge como una líder capaz de emular a sus colegas europeas: "Mujer, cristiana y española"*










Por qué Macarena Olona podrá ser la Giorgia Meloni española


Con un Vox a la baja en las encuestas, la exdiputada del partido de ultraderecha emerge como una líder capaz de emular a sus colegas europeas: "Mujer, cristiana y española"




blogs.elconfidencial.com


----------



## NIKK (3 Sep 2022)

Podría.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (3 Sep 2022)

Se siente iluminada y tocada por dios haciendo la travesia del desierto compostelano , pero me parece a mi que *va a ser que no*

Lo que necesita VOX es meter al murciano encabronado y al infovlogger para atraer el voto gay asignado a la izquierda y
*hacer limpieza de sinverguenzas y canallitas que VOX tiene varios parásitos repartidos.*
Y echar a steegman por supuesto.


----------



## De Copas (3 Sep 2022)

Cuando VOX vuelva a su mensaje claro, volverá a subir. Ha sucedido en otros países. Que se dejen de autonómicas donde pierden fuelle por tener que arrimarse al PP, que es de centro.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (3 Sep 2022)

El problema de Vox es que sus últimos cabeza de lista han sido unos mediocres políticos. Olona o Garcia Gallardo son muy, muy malos. Con el carisma de una almeja. Y la política es carisma.

En cambio, Abascal es actualmente el político español más carismático. Aunque las encuestas no lo digan. Ya sabemos que las encuestas se hacen a la medida del que las paga...

Pero si sigue poniendo a malos candidatos se puede carga a Vox.


----------



## bocadRillo (3 Sep 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Se siente iluminada y tocada por dios haciendo la travesia del desierto compostelano , pero me parece a mi que *va a ser que no*
> 
> Lo que necesita VOX es meter al murciano encabronado y al infovlogger para atraer el voto gay asignado a la izquierda y
> *hacer limpieza de sinverguenzas y canallitas que VOX tiene varios parásitos repartidos.*
> Y echar a steegman por supuesto.



Estuve dentro y confirmo lo que dices. 
Mientras sigan en la línea que llevan últimamente les va a votar su puta madre


----------



## Juanchufri (3 Sep 2022)

Es mona, lista pero siento decir que tiene mirada de brote psicótico en ciernes. Al tiempo.


----------



## Stormtrooper (3 Sep 2022)

Los medios van a encumbrar ahora a Macarena porque piensan que así harán más daño a VOX.


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ENRABATOR (3 Sep 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Que lo llamen partido M.I.L.F.


----------



## Dan Daly (3 Sep 2022)

Antes se autopercibía andaluza y ahora se autopercibe lideresa.
¿No hay ningún psiquiatra en la sala?



Stormtrooper dijo:


> Los medios van a encumbrar ahora a Macarena porque piensan que así harán más daño a VOX.



Los medios más vinculados al PP, obviamente.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (3 Sep 2022)

el menstruo le está llegando a la cabeza formándole un coágulo

no tiene otra ecspilicación


----------



## jpjp (3 Sep 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Se siente iluminada y tocada por dios haciendo la travesia del desierto compostelano , pero me parece a mi que *va a ser que no*
> 
> Lo que necesita VOX es meter al murciano encabronado y al infovlogger para atraer el voto gay asignado a la izquierda y
> *hacer limpieza de sinverguenzas y canallitas que VOX tiene varios parásitos repartidos.*
> Y echar a steegman por supuesto.



Si meten a gays y demás ese partido que dices se comerá los mocos a ver si entendéis que el mariconismo y esa mierda son progreces.
Es más vox ha conseguido casi 4 millones de votos no siendo lo que dices sino siendo anti autonomía, anti lgtbi anti inmigración y demás y tú quieres que cojan nwo a tope claro que sí.
En lo de stegmann estoy de acuerdo ese sinvergüenza vendido a las farmafias.


----------



## Amraslazar (3 Sep 2022)

Macarena Olona se suicidó cuando se lanzó en paracaídas sobre Andalucía como candidata a la presidencia de La Junta.

Afortunadamente para VOX.

No hay mas.

No abran su ataud, que el cadáver aun huele.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (3 Sep 2022)

Posibilidad de que esa gitana con ínfulas monte un Más Madrid de la "derecha", la hay.


Vox es la versión especular de porremos solo que éstos por lo menos han conseguido avanzar en su agenda y seguir moviendo la ventana de overton hacia la izmierda, los de verde no han conseguido nada y harán nada.


----------



## pasemos y pasaremos (3 Sep 2022)

Macarena ha sido la política más sobrevalorada en vox. Si era buena con las leyes, debían haberla dejado trabajando de lo que sabía y nada más.

Olona tiene menos carisma que una alcachofa. Y como ha dicho otro forero antes, en politica el carisma lo es todo.

Y que le den más protagonismo a la Rocío buena. Que es la que más caña mete a los morenos.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (3 Sep 2022)

Es ver "ultraderecha" y "VOX" y saber que es un texto sacado de prensa/deposición de izquierdas.


----------



## Magufillo (3 Sep 2022)

No + Charos, por favor. Estamos empachados. 
Las Charos a casa, a limpiar el polvo.


----------



## pepecling (3 Sep 2022)

Macarena, ¿ya llevas la cuarta encima? Je ejta muriendoh jenteh...


----------



## Otrasvidas (3 Sep 2022)

Mujer cristiana (follavenenos , follaplandemias y antifranquista) y española( de conocido padre vinculado al separatismo catalán)


----------



## El amigo (3 Sep 2022)

Sinceramente, vox me parece que se va a ir desinflando.


----------



## Komanche O_o (3 Sep 2022)

Limpieza de sinvergüenzas implica disolver el partido e ir todos directitos a los Juicios de NUREMBEEEEEERG


----------



## Komanche O_o (3 Sep 2022)

El partido de las gordas histéricas......


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Sep 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> ¿a la derecha de Vox?. Ojalá...
> 
> *Por qué Macarena Olona podrá ser la Giorgia Meloni española*
> 
> ...




​


----------



## Adelaido (3 Sep 2022)

Esa se ha cepillado más rabo negro que muchas progres.


----------



## 4ken4t0n (3 Sep 2022)

Foto de los meloni de la Olona


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (3 Sep 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Se siente iluminada y tocada por dios haciendo la travesia del desierto compostelano , pero me parece a mi que *va a ser que no*
> 
> Lo que necesita VOX es meter al murciano encabronado y al infovlogger para atraer el voto gay asignado a la izquierda y
> *hacer limpieza de sinverguenzas y canallitas que VOX tiene varios parásitos repartidos.*
> Y echar a steegman por supuesto.



No hay solucion politica.


----------



## Meerkat (3 Sep 2022)

Lo que tiene que hacer vox es apoyar a Putin, sin fisuras, hablar claro al votante


----------



## Felson (3 Sep 2022)

No lo veo, pero todo podría ser. En cualquier caso, supongo que sería después de la quinta.


----------



## Amraslazar (3 Sep 2022)

pasemos y pasaremos dijo:


> Macarena ha sido la política más sobrevalorada en vox. Si era buena con las leyes, debían haberla dejado trabajando de lo que sabía y nada más.
> 
> Olona tiene menos carisma que una alcachofa. Y como ha dicho otro forero antes, en politica el carisma lo es todo.
> 
> Y que le den más protagonismo a la Rocío buena. Que es la que más caña mete a los morenos.



Una mujer que ha crecido sin figura paterna.

Una "mujer moderna e independiente", divorciada y sin ninguna relación estable y consagrada con un hombre, con un hijo del que no se sabe bien quien es el padre.

Una bomba de relojería que iba a estallar en cualquier momento, y de la que VOX ha tenido la suerte de poder deshacerse con discrección.


----------



## Ikitclaw (3 Sep 2022)

Meerkat dijo:


> Lo que tiene que hacer vox es apoyar a Putin, sin fisuras, hablar claro al votante



Esto de que va, de soltar la payasada mas gorda posible?


----------



## Chuchus (3 Sep 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> ¿a la derecha de Vox?. Ojalá...
> 
> *Por qué Macarena Olona podrá ser la Giorgia Meloni española*
> 
> ...



Estáis un poquito pesaditos con esta tía......



¡¡¡¡¡¡¡la pava no vale!!!!!!

Punto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Sep 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Macarena Olona se suicidó cuando se lanzó en paracaídas sobre Andalucía como candidata a la presidencia de La Junta.
> 
> Afortunadamente para VOX.
> 
> ...



la enviaron . Ojo a este hilo que lo hice el 23 de Junio, mucho antes de que la cesaran el 29 de julio

Ya me olí la tostada . Fue una oportunidad única de deshacerse de ese personaje sin que llegase la sangre al río aún siendo perjudicial para las elecciones en Andalucía como así resultó. 







Abascal envió a Olona a Andalucía porque no había un sitio más lejos de Madrid . Es una iluminada y la gente lo ha percibido


cuando en las últimas declaraciones ( poniendo los ojos en blanco como una iluminada y elegida por dios para reformar España ) dejó claro que no estaba bien de la cabeza ... definitivamente Abascal la envió a Andalucía porque no había un sitio más lejos. Olona deja “en manos de Dios” su...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## nelsoncito (3 Sep 2022)

El feminazi narizón tiene el culo escaldado por toda la pupita que le ha hecho Vox.

Los 58cm de tranca pepera que se te atascaron en la garganta en Andalucía en el fondo fue una reacción de miedo de los catetos socialistas contra Vox. El PP trincó mucho voto de gorrinos socialistas en pánico.


----------



## pasemos y pasaremos (3 Sep 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Con un un hijo del que no se sabe bien quien es el padre.



Wow esto es cierto? No lo sabía.. pues vaya con la supuesta defensora de la familia tradicional


----------



## Abrojo (3 Sep 2022)

Me sabe mal decirlo pero visto el panorama Olona está más cerca de fundar una secta con apariciones marianas que de fundar un partido


----------



## Amraslazar (3 Sep 2022)

pasemos y pasaremos dijo:


> Wow esto es cierto? No lo sabía.. pues vaya con la supuesta defensora de la familia tradicional



Se rumorea que es un Guardia Civil, del que no se conoce ni el nombre.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> la enviaron . Ojo a este hilo que lo hice el 23 de Junio, mucho antes de que la cesaran el 29 de julio
> 
> Ya me olí la tostada . Fue una oportunidad única de deshacerse de ese personaje sin que llegase la sangre al río aún siendo perjudicial para las elecciones en Andalucía como así resultó.
> 
> ...



No creo que hubiera un plan maquiavélico de Santi para deshacerse de Olona mandándola a Andasulía. Abascal es de los que lidera a su tropa de frente y dando ejemplo.

Lo que si que creo es que la mandaron allí sabiendo que había una posibilidad muy alta de que fuera su muerte política, y lo consideraron un riesgo asumible.

VOX no quema a sus primeras espadas en elecciones autonómicas. Pero Macarena Olona no era considerada por VOX como una primera espada, solo como una asistente técnica adjunta a Abascal.

En VOX había una preocupación real de que a Macarena en algún momento se le subiera la fama a la cabeza y la liara parda. Ni espada rota ni mujer que trota, y Macarena trota demasiado en su vida privada. Pero tampoco la iban a ejecutar políticamente mientras Macarena siguiera siendo en su vida pública una subalterna fiel y disciplinada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Sep 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Se rumorea que es un Guardia Civil, del que no se conoce ni el nombre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es una chalada. 
se le ve a la legua. 

Doy por hecho que estaban acojonados con sus excentricidades


----------



## Alabama Anon (3 Sep 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Posibilidad de que esa gitana con ínfulas monte un Más Madrid de la "derecha", la hay.
> 
> 
> Vox es la versión especular de porremos solo que éstos por lo menos han conseguido avanzar en su agenda y seguir moviendo la ventana de overton hacia la izmierda, los de verde no han conseguido nada y harán nada.



Y a otro hilo


----------



## Alabama Anon (3 Sep 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Me sabe mal decirlo pero visto el panorama Olona está más cerca de fundar una secta con apariciones marianas que de fundar un partido


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (13 Sep 2022)

*Macarena Olona rechaza la oferta de presidir una escisión de Vox por «lealtad» al partido*


El presidente de Juntos por España ha ofrecido su liderazgo a la abogada del Estado en excedencia, que quiere volver con Santiago Abascal antes de 2023










Macarena Olona rechaza la oferta de presidir una escisión de Vox por «lealtad» al partido


El presidente de Juntos por España ha ofrecido ceder su liderazgo a Macarena Olona, cuya voluntad es volver con los de Santiago Abascal de cara a 2023




theobjective.com


----------



## Socom (13 Sep 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> ¿a la derecha de Vox?. Ojalá...
> 
> *Por qué Macarena Olona podrá ser la Giorgia Meloni española*
> 
> ...



Los mierdas estos de cabezas pensantes de VOX, como buena disidencia controlada, llevan desde el principio dejando que se vaya lo mejor, no es raro especular con que de esos que sí valían haya alguno que se lie la manta y funde una alternativa.
Solo cabe pensar si será más disidencia controlada o empezará por fin el nuevo mesías a poner razón en esta mierda de clase política española.


----------



## todoayen (13 Sep 2022)

Basura click bait que no da lo que promete.


----------



## Abubilla73 (13 Sep 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Podría.



Hubiere podido, antes de enterarnos que una cantamañanas adicta a estar en la noticia


----------



## 917 (13 Sep 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Es ver "ultraderecha" y "VOX" y saber que es un texto sacado de prensa/deposición de izquierdas.



Debe ser que Vox es socialdemócrata, oye...


----------



## 917 (13 Sep 2022)

Meerkat dijo:


> Lo que tiene que hacer vox es apoyar a Putin, sin fisuras, hablar claro al votante



Exacto.
Y que se envenene, electoralmente hablando...


----------



## 917 (13 Sep 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Una mujer que ha crecido sin figura paterna.
> 
> Una "mujer moderna e independiente", divorciada y sin ninguna relación estable y consagrada con un hombre, con un hijo del que no se sabe bien quien es el padre.
> 
> Una bomba de relojería que iba a estallar en cualquier momento, y de la que VOX ha tenido la suerte de poder deshacerse con discrección.



No veo que eso tenga nada de malo. La sociedad actual no es la de los años 50, que solo los nostálgicos del franquismo más duro y más "canónico" echan de menos.


----------



## NXT (13 Sep 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Se siente iluminada y tocada por dios haciendo la travesia del desierto compostelano , pero me parece a mi que *va a ser que no*
> 
> Lo que necesita VOX es meter al murciano encabronado y al infovlogger para atraer el voto gay asignado a la izquierda y
> *hacer limpieza de sinverguenzas y canallitas que VOX tiene varios parásitos repartidos.*
> Y echar a steegman por supuesto.



El primero me cuadra más, pero Isaac Parejo ni de coña se va a meter en un partido político. Prefiere defender sus ideas con libertad, no las que le diga que tiene que defender un determinado partido. Además, yo creo que es mejor así.


----------



## NXT (13 Sep 2022)

Meerkat dijo:


> Lo que tiene que hacer vox es apoyar a Putin, sin fisuras, hablar claro al votante



No. Vox es de los principales partidos que, aun siendo principalmente conservadores, son los que más defienden la libertad, algo que choca frontalmente con la tiranía de Putin.
Que le apoyen los podemitas, que ya lo hacen implícitamente culpando a la OTAN de la invasión a Ucrania.


----------



## Kozak (13 Sep 2022)

Me da la misma inquietante sensación que la von der Leyen.


----------



## NXT (13 Sep 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Y así es como se va a tomar por culo la mierda de artículo de El Confidencial.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Sep 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> En cambio, Abascal es actualmente el político español más carismático. Aunque las encuestas no lo digan. Ya sabemos que las encuestas se hacen a la medida del que las paga...



Por curiosidad, ¿cuánto te paga Abascal por limpiarle el sable?


----------



## Kozak (13 Sep 2022)

917 dijo:


> Debe ser que Vox es socialdemócrata, oye...



Lo es. Es un Pepé de los 90 con menos caspa, o sea socialburocracia blandita y mucho leguleyismo.


----------



## Covaleda (13 Sep 2022)

Meerkat dijo:


> Lo que tiene que hacer vox es apoyar a Putin, sin fisuras, hablar claro al votante



Claro que si, apoyar a un tipo que infiltra paramilitares separatistas en el país de al lado para desestabilizarlo y despìezarlo y al no salirle bien lo invade con tanques coronados con banderas de la hoz y el martillo.
Todo ello después de apoyar a los Cocomochos en Cataluña y ponernos verdes a diario en su RT por simplemente ser españoles.
Todo muy acorde con las ideas-fuerza de Vox, sí.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (13 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Por curiosidad, ¿cuánto te paga Abascal por limpiarle el sable?



Critico a Abascal cuando lo tengo que hacer...
Oiga, ¿ usted no era trabajador en el negocio del suegro de Sánchez? Cuente, cuente...jojojo


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Sep 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Oiga, ¿ usted no era trabajador en el negocio del suegro de Sánchez? Cuente, cuente...jojojo



¿Te refieres a un tal Perro Sánchez del P$O€?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (13 Sep 2022)

Otro meme mas para entretener a la borregada.

Sere claro: NO HAY SOLUCION POLITICA.

A buen entendedor...


----------



## El Exterminador (13 Sep 2022)

Eso, que metan al murciano mariconao, como Vaquero le lefó en la cara, y vino el murcianito llorando y denunciandole por dejarle en ridículo(cosa que intentó el murciano, pero le salió mal)... @ULTRAPACO


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Sep 2022)

¿Voladura controlada de vox?


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 Sep 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Se siente iluminada y tocada por dios haciendo la travesia del desierto compostelano , pero me parece a mi que *va a ser que no*
> 
> Lo que necesita VOX es meter al murciano encabronado y al infovlogger



Hombre, si de algo ya va sobrado Vox es de frikis, no sé yo .....


----------



## napobalo (13 Sep 2022)

Una funcionaria que quiere trabajar aun menos


----------



## Luftwuaje (13 Sep 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Lo que necesita VOX es meter al murciano encabronado



Qué poco los quieres!


----------



## Meerkat (13 Sep 2022)

NXT dijo:


> No. Vox es de los principales partidos que, aun siendo principalmente conservadores, son los que más defienden la libertad, algo que choca frontalmente con la tiranía de Putin.
> Que le apoyen los podemitas, que ya lo hacen implícitamente culpando a la OTAN de la invasión a Ucrania.



Estaba probando al votante de Vox, a ver si era pro Putin, pero para los pro Putin vox es izquierda al parecer, lo de las putinejas es un misterio lo que les pasa por la cabeza


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Sep 2022)

Tiene cara de que Pazuzú le ha preñado el alma.

Ya no melafo y menos lalefo.


----------



## NXT (13 Sep 2022)

No podrías estar más equivocado:

*Ucrania | Abascal condena la invasión y denuncia la vulnerabilidad europea por las políticas de la UE: ‘Putin nunca se habría atrevido a desencadenar esta guerra criminal si no fuera porque la Comisión Europea ha dejado a nuestro continente en un estado de absoluta vulnerabilidad y dependencia económica y energética’*

_Hay que apoyar a Ucrania con todos nuestros medios, con toda la convicción, con toda la contundencia necesaria, con los medios económicos y militares que sean precisos, defensivos y ofensivos y con las sanciones más severas a la agresión criminal de Putin._

Los mamporreros de Putin son básicamente totalitarios, tanto de derechas (Fascistas) como de izquierdas (podemitas, comunistas) y otros (nacionalsocialistas).



Meerkat dijo:


> Estaba probando al votante de Vox, a ver si era pro Putin, pero para los pro Putin vox es izquierda al parecer, lo de las putinejas es un misterio lo que les pasa por la cabeza



Son extrema derecha de verdad, fascistas. Los que quieren estatalismo pero de derechas. Y alguno habrá engañado por la propaganda, no lo sé.
También hay otros en la extrema izquierda que, si bien hacen algún comentario negativo de Putin, tratan de justificar sus actos culpando de todo a la OTAN.


----------



## Meerkat (13 Sep 2022)

NXT dijo:


> No podrías estar más equivocado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si las putinejas son totalitarias. En realidad les da igual izquierda que derecha siempre que se impongan sus ideas


----------



## Desencantado (13 Sep 2022)

¿Quién es Macarena Olona?


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Sep 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Eso, que metan al murciano mariconao, como Vaquero le lefó en la cara, y vino el murcianito llorando y denunciandole por dejarle en ridículo(cosa que intentó el murciano, pero le salió mal)... @ULTRAPACO




¿Te refieres cuando el murciano puso un video enseñando al lider de Frente Cagadero, con un lobazo que no se tenía en pie?


----------



## El Exterminador (13 Sep 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ¿Te refieres cuando el murciano puso un video enseñando al lider de Frente Cagadero, con un lobazo que no se tenía en pie?



No fue el murciano amariconao quién pidió que borrara el vídeo que le hizo? El puede hacer vídeos insultado y otros no? La lefada y humillación del murciano fue tan bestial, que entre lloros pidió a sus seguidores que le ayudaran a tumbar el vídeo jojojo...demasiado tarde fue


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> ciberecovero dijo:
> 
> 
> > El Exterminador dijo:
> ...




El video que borraron solo unas horas despues de publicarlo fue este:



ciberecovero dijo:


> El frente obrero a tope​
> 
> •19 nov 2021
> 
> *Un murciano encabronao*




donde la ameba con patas del Frente Cagadero, lucía en su máximo esplendor etílico.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (14 Sep 2022)

Es lo que necesita España, más partidos, claro que sí. POLÍTICOS HIJOS DE PUTA TODOS


----------



## cuasi-pepito (14 Sep 2022)

Olona quiere hacer una operación a los Sánchez...Sánchez contaba con apoyos internacionales aunque parecía que no.

Olona debe contar también con apoyos para atreverse a esta aventura.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Sep 2022)

mi suposición :

El padre recién fallecido de Macarena Olona , cómplice de los Pujol y a saber la cantidad de millones de dinero negro que tenía en Suiza, Andorra y otros paraísos fiscales , Olona los ha recibido de herencia .

Está atrapada. Si los saca a la luz quedará marcada para siempre. Si los sigue ocultando no los podrá usar a lo largo de su vida y le puede pasar igual que a su padre : morirse sin tocar su dinero.

Por otra parte de renunciar a algo, si estoy yo en su lugar , que le den por saco a España y me voy a disfrutar de la pasta a Honolulú .


----------



## Alberto352 (14 Sep 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Macarena Olona se suicidó cuando se lanzó en paracaídas sobre Andalucía como candidata a la presidencia de La Junta.
> 
> Afortunadamente para VOX.
> 
> ...



Coincido. Cuando perdió las elecciones de Andalucía sacando solo 2 escaños más se produjo el suicidio.


----------



## Alberto352 (14 Sep 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> ¿a la derecha de Vox?. Ojalá...
> 
> *Por qué Macarena Olona podrá ser la Giorgia Meloni española*
> 
> ...



Giorgia Meloni quedan 11 días.


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Sep 2022)

NXT dijo:


> ciberecovero dijo:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...






ciberecovero dijo:


> ​


----------



## El Exterminador (14 Sep 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> El video que borraron solo unas horas despues de publicarlo fue este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No está, la maricona murciana entre la euforia por la coca, se le fue la pinza y en vez de reconocer que la cagó y no pudo ganar a Vaquero, va llorando y denunciando para que le borren el video


----------



## NXT (14 Sep 2022)

¿Qué dinero? ¿Puedes probar esa acusación?


----------



## NXT (14 Sep 2022)

Y las pruebas que lo demuestre, ¿para cuándo?


----------



## Camaro SS (14 Sep 2022)

Artículo de suposiciones del periodista para dividir a VOX. Sin leerlo se intuye que no hay ni una palabra de Olona en todo el artículo.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (15 Sep 2022)

¿El nuevo partido de Olona estaría financiado e impulsado por Mario Conde?....


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (16 Sep 2022)

*Cargas policiales y 'batalla campal' en la Universidad de Granada a la llegada de Macarena Olona*
















Cargas policiales y 'batalla campal' en la Universidad de Granada a la llegada de Macarena Olona


El momento más tenso se ha vivido cuando Macarena Olona ha rechazado entrar por la puerta de atrás del salón de actos.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Können (16 Sep 2022)

Es la nueva moda. Crearte tu partido para dar aún más pena.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (16 Sep 2022)

*Olona reta a Abascal: le pide una reunión para ver si "caminan juntos" y abre la puerta a un proyecto propio*


*Los españoles "no tienen tiempo que perder" ha dicho la que fuera líder de Vox en Andalucía*











Olona reta a Abascal: le pide una reunión para ver si "caminan juntos" y abre la puerta a un proyecto propio


Macarena Olona, quien fuera líder de Vox en Andalucía, ha urgido este viernes al presidente de la formación, Santiago Abascal, a reunirse para preguntarle si en el partido...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## LuismarpIe (16 Sep 2022)

La Yolanda Diaz de la derecha.


----------



## XXavier (16 Sep 2022)

La señora Olona está algo mal de la cabeza. Parece que tenga un acceso de manía... Como los maníacos son muy convincentes, no me extrañaría de que convenza a Abascal para ser su 'vice' en Vox.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (16 Sep 2022)

"Solicitar una reunión", esto me recuerda a la relación distante entre Ayuso y Casado. 

Olona ya se habrá dado cuenta de que algunos sólo quieren vivir de la política, quizás, por eso, se está enfrentando a Abascal. Y no servirá de mucho, la política no es terreno de pasto. 

Yo si fuera Olona, esperaría, y crearía un partido tras las generales.

Vox está sin ideas, pero parece que su único objetivo es poner el piloto automático para no quedarse sin coalición. Claro que Podemos llegó a una coalición, pero antes de que desaparezcan.


----------



## panaderia (16 Sep 2022)

alguien me lo explica? que diferencias hay entre olona y abascal?


----------



## KUTRONIO (16 Sep 2022)

Debe ser super religiosa,,,seguro que no usa preservativos


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 Sep 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Debe ser super religiosa,,,seguro que no usa preservativos



a pelito, siempre a pelito, mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## KUTRONIO (16 Sep 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> a pelito, siempre a pelito, mmmmmmmmmmmm



¡Anda que con la foto de tu firma....!

Creo que empezaría con la Monasterio, la veo muy pillina en la cama


----------



## Marvelita (16 Sep 2022)

La moda es ser mujer y montarse un partido esta de moda.


----------



## Brigit (16 Sep 2022)

No acabo de entender lo que está pasando con Olona. Con lo bien que estaba en el Parlamento...


----------



## Gigatr0n (16 Sep 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Es mona, lista pero siento decir que tiene mirada de brote psicótico en ciernes. Al tiempo.



Yo para mí que ha perdido la virginidad este último año... lo digo en serio, eh?... a las tías les puede el coño.

No te olvides del negro, puto de mierda... EL NEGRO!!!


Brigit dijo:


> No acabo de entender lo que está pasando con Olona. Con lo bien que estaba en el Parlamento...



... que ha probado el buen sexo, no encuentro otra explicación.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (18 Sep 2022)

*Abascal sobre Olona: **"Tenemos que celebrar, en primer lugar, su rápida recuperación"*










Abascal sobre Olona: "Ya nos contará" si vuelve a Vox o a la Abogacía del Estado


El líder de Vox, Santiago Abascal, ha afirmado este domingo que la excandidata a presidir la Junta de...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Alberto352 (18 Sep 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> ¿a la derecha de Vox?. Ojalá...
> 
> *Por qué Macarena Olona podrá ser la Giorgia Meloni española*
> 
> ...



Ni de broma la Giorgia Meloni Española. Giorgia Meloni no sacaría esos resultados tan bajos en Andalucia.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (18 Sep 2022)

Los resultados de Olona en el BOE, hablan por sí solos.

Hay gente de derechas que quiere compartir la misma calidad de vida que las redes clientelares del PSOE. Se comprobó en Andalucía. La parte conservadora que quiere vivir de lo que conserva lo público. 

La chaqueta del bipartidismo vale lo mismo para vivir de lo público. 

La izquierda más que criticar, no quiere trabajar y, por eso, no busca excusas sino un Estado (un Estado pata no trabar y vivir de él).

Meloni es más agresiva que Olona, pero los andaluces sólo quieren la agresividad de lo público.

P.D. El PSOE ya está nacionalizando el indulto de Griñán.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (19 Sep 2022)

*Olona pide una excedencia voluntaria en la Abogacía del Estado sin sueldo hasta diciembre*

*La ex diputada de Vox solicitó el reingreso en los servicios jurídicos del Estado a mediados de agosto, semanas después de abandonar el partido alegando motivos de salud ajenos a su voluntad*









Olona pide una excedencia voluntaria en la Abogacía del Estado sin sueldo hasta diciembre


La ex diputada de Vox solicitó el reingreso en los servicios jurídicos del Estado a mediados de agosto, semanas después de abandonar el partido alegando motivos de salud ajenos a su voluntad




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Sep 2022)

Divide el voto y le regala escaños a Podemos !


----------



## CaCO3 (19 Sep 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Olona reta a Abascal: le pide una reunión para ver si "caminan juntos" y abre la puerta a un proyecto propio*
> 
> 
> *Los españoles "no tienen tiempo que perder" ha dicho la que fuera líder de Vox en Andalucía*
> ...



Pero esta ¿no estaba enferma? O quizás sí, aunque más que estar enferma lo que ocurre es que es una enferma. En cualquier caso, yo de Abascal aceptaría la reunión al instante para señalarle con el dedo Salobreña, que es adonde tiene que volver después de su recuperación.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (19 Sep 2022)




----------



## imaginARIO (19 Sep 2022)

no con mi voto.


----------



## Segismunda (19 Sep 2022)

¿Qué tendrá que ver Pacarena Molona con Giorgia Milfoni? La segunda es facha perdida y la primera es una peperita un poquito creyente y conservadora sin mover un dedo por ninguna idea demasiado conservadora.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (19 Sep 2022)

A ver si alguien que este suscrito al ABC puede pegar el articulo que le dedica De Prada...

EDITO, ya lo he pillado.


----------



## Newol (19 Sep 2022)




----------



## Morcillada Mortal (23 Sep 2022)

*El PP: Cayetana prepara el terreno para unirse a su "admirada" Olona*

*Diputados y cargos populares aseguran que Álvarez de Toledo "sabe que no va a repetir en nuestras listas" y que buscará una gran alianza con la exportavoz de Vox para un nuevo proyecto político*










El PP: Cayetana prepara el terreno para unirse a su "admirada" Olona


Diputados y cargos populares aseguran que Álvarez de Toledo "sabe que no va a repetir en nuestras listas" y que buscará una gran alianza con la exportavoz de Vox para un nuevo proyecto político




www.vozpopuli.com





*




*


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Sep 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> ¿a la derecha de Vox?. Ojalá...
> 
> *Por qué Macarena Olona podrá ser la Giorgia Meloni española*
> 
> ...






ciberecovero dijo:


> ​


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (23 Sep 2022)

*Olona no descarta crear su propio partido: «Depende de si Vox puede ser una alternativa»*

La excandidata a la Junta ha fijado en las municipales del mes de mayo su decisión final, que podría suponer un duro golpe para los de Abascal









Olona no descarta crear su propio partido: «Depende de si Vox puede ser una alternativa»


Olona ha fijado en las elecciones municipales del mes de mayo su decisión final, que podría suponer un duro golpe para los de Abascal.




theobjective.com


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (26 Sep 2022)

*Olona reafirma su envite a Vox y amenaza con un nuevo partido político tras las municipales*

*La exdiputada ha señalado que cuenta con la financiación necesaria, aunque no emprenderá esta alternativa hasta conocer los resultados de los de Abascal*









Olona reafirma su envite a Vox y amenaza con un nuevo partido político tras las municipales


Olona ha señalado que cuenta con la financiación necesaria, aunque no emprenderá una alternativa hasta conocer los resultados de Vox.




theobjective.com


----------



## Antiglobalismo (26 Sep 2022)

Jajajajjajajjajjajajajajajajjajajjajajajajajsjs

Los cojones la Charo histérica presidente del gobierno.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (26 Sep 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> ¿a la derecha de Vox?. Ojalá...
> 
> *Por qué Macarena Olona podrá ser la Giorgia Meloni española*
> 
> ...



Depende será una comepollas angloamericanas como VOX?


----------



## Disidentpeasant (26 Sep 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Olona reafirma su envite a Vox y amenaza con un nuevo partido político tras las municipales*
> 
> *La exdiputada ha señalado que cuenta con la financiación necesaria, aunque no emprenderá esta alternativa hasta conocer los resultados de los de Abascal*
> 
> ...



Y que la saquen bien en un medio del marxismo cultural globalista anglo, ya hace dudar


----------



## Komanche O_o (26 Sep 2022)

Más Olona. 

Unidas Macarenas


----------



## Mongolo471 (26 Sep 2022)

Más quisiera la tetona, hasta ahora solo parece una garrapata como otras tantas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Sep 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Pero esta ¿no estaba enferma? O quizás sí, aunque más que estar enferma lo que ocurre es que es una enferma. En cualquier caso, yo de Abascal aceptaría la reunión al instante para señalarle con el dedo Salobreña, que es adonde tiene que volver después de su recuperación.



Pues yo te señalo tu doritocueva, que es de donde no tienes que salir.


----------



## CaCO3 (26 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Pues yo te señalo tu doritocueva, que es de donde no tienes que salir.



Yo no he pedido reunión con ningún retrasado, gracias. Si necesitas atención, estoy convencidísimo que tu seño de educación especial estará encantada de atenderte.


----------



## Desencantado (26 Sep 2022)

Es una táctica política cojonuda: "*O me votáis y gano o me entra algo muuuu chungo de mes y medio y os dejo tirados!*"


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Sep 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> ¿a la derecha de Vox?. Ojalá...
> 
> *Por qué Macarena Olona podrá ser la Giorgia Meloni española*
> 
> ...




​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Sep 2022)

​


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Sep 2022)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Yo no he pedido reunión con ningún retrasado, gracias. Si necesitas atención, estoy convencidísimo que tu seño de educación especial estará encantada de atenderte.



Vete a cagar, anda.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (27 Sep 2022)

*Macarena Olona eleva el órdago a Vox y desliza que tiene información privilegiada*

*La exdiputada desvela que le ofrecieron encabezar una candidatura en Valencia y que le han ofrecido financiación para montar un partido. Además, avisa a quienes la atacan desde su antigua formación: "Yo no soy ETA"*












Macarena Olona eleva el órdago a Vox y desliza que tiene información privilegiada


La exdiputada desvela que le ofrecieron encabezar una candidatura en Valencia y que le han ofrecido financiación para montar un partido. Además, avisa a quienes la atacan desde su antigua formación: "Yo no soy ETA"




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (27 Sep 2022)

*Olona cuenta con financiación española para crear un partido tras las municipales*

*Reconoce que sólo lo haría si Vox sufre un revés en los futuros comicios, también autonómicos, y deja de ser una alternativa para gobernar España*










Olona cuenta con financiación española para crear un partido tras las municipales


Reconoce que sólo lo haría si Vox sufre un revés en los futuros comicios, también autonómicos, y deja de ser una alternativa para gobernar España




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## maromo (27 Sep 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> Además, avisa a quienes la atacan desde su antigua formación: "Yo no soy ETA"



Joder, si la única que está hablando sin parar es ella jajaja.

Hacedme casito


----------



## Desencantado (27 Sep 2022)

A los monstruos no mirar.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (28 Sep 2022)

*Vox ya da por hecho que Macarena Olona creará un nuevo partido: "No es rival, no nos preocupa"*


*La formación de ultraderecha asegura que lo fundará con críticos y expulsados y concurrirá a las elecciones autonómicas y munipales de mayo.*









Vox ya da por hecho que Macarena Olona creará un nuevo partido: "No es rival, no nos preocupa"


La formación de ultraderecha asegura que lo fundará con críticos y expulsados y concurrirá a las elecciones autonómicas y munipales de mayo.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Chiruja (29 Sep 2022)

Stormtrooper dijo:


> Los medios van a encumbrar ahora a Macarena porque piensan que así harán más daño a VOX.




A VOX lo están dinamitando desde dentro. Primero con el Steegmann, ahora con la Olona.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (11 Oct 2022)

*Olona desafía a Vox: «Voy a presentar un proyecto que generará mucha tranquilidad y a lo mejor inquietud»*









Macarena Olona desafía a Vox: "Voy a presentar un proyecto que generará mucha tranquilidad y a lo mejor inquietud"


Macarena Olona desafía a Vox: "Voy a presentar un proyecto que generará mucha tranquilidad y a lo mejor inquietud"




okdiario.com


----------



## Llorón (11 Oct 2022)

Macarena Olona es la barbie paracuellos de la izquierda.


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (11 Oct 2022)

Vox es basura NWO igual que el resto y PAGASCAL un vago que no ha hecho ni la mili


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (29 Oct 2022)

*Macarena Olona anuncia que presentará su nuevo proyecto la próxima semana en Madrid*

La formación liderada por Santiago Abascal, a través de sus jóvenes, ha contraprogramado la conferencia de la exdiputada con un acto para simpatizantes









Macarena Olona anuncia que presentará su nuevo proyecto la próxima semana en Madrid


La formación liderada por Santiago Abascal, a través de sus jóvenes, ha contraprogramado la conferencia de Olona con un acto para simpatizantes




theobjective.com


----------



## Lábaro (29 Oct 2022)

VOX y la tipeja esta buscan el mismo electorado "liberalpatriota" que se fugó del PP y acabó primero en UPyD para después saltar a Ciudadanos...

Lo malo es que los tentáculos del PP son muy fuertes y lograron domar a Ciudadanos,volviendo buena parte de sus votos al PP y su nueva escisión "liberalpatriota"(VOX)

Al final,todo esto no son mas que luchas de poder por liderar la derecha...y que siempre gana el PP por la simple razón de que tiene más medios y poder a su disposición que estas escisiones.Y lo más importante : Al ser bastante similares ideologicamente (Derecha liberal),al PP solo le basta coaligarse con ellas o copiarles su "discurso" (Ayuso,Álvarez de Toledo,etc),para desactivarlos ideologicamente y lograr que por el fenómeno "voto util",vuelvan gran parte de sus votantes a la órbita pepera...

Y así escisión,tras escisión,tras escision...para decir exactamente lo mismo que el PP con leves matices "patriotas" o "progres" según se estile la ocasión...

PD : En todo caso,nada que ver con un partido emergente identitario y trasversal europeo que roba votos tanto a izquierda y derecha...y los mantiene,ya que su ideologia patriota supera y reformula estos caducos conceptos excluyentes,alejándose prudentemente tanto de los dogmas de la derecha liberal,como de la izquierda progresista y por ello,ser independientes ideologicamente y no meras copias baratas "patriotas" de los grandes partidos del sistema...


----------



## Karlb (29 Oct 2022)

__





Rumor: - Macarena Olona crea nuevo partido político con conocidos como Toni Cantó y Juan Carlos Girauta.


También estarían en la formación algunos miembros menos conocidos en la política como Francisco Javier Cuesta Ramos, Jose Ramon Julio Márquez Martínez, Jose Luis Camacho y Ares Gómez Navarro. Comfirmado la Moncloa.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Santolin (29 Oct 2022)

Nunca me gustó, parece que va de tranquimazines hasta el culo


----------



## jpjp (29 Oct 2022)

Olona presentando un partido financiado por los rotary de Sevilla y Mario Conde buena panda de masones.
Aunque en vox con las cagadas de stegmann las inyecciones se lo están poniendo fácil a la olona y que otros masones entren.
Espero los catolicos no piquen con la olona.


La masonería está haciendo mucho daño todos los partidos están infestados de esa mierda.


----------



## benitocamelaa (29 Oct 2022)

Como haga un partido se va la derecha a la mierda en las generales, no hay nada peor que la división del electorado


----------



## Billy Ray (29 Oct 2022)

Cuando VOX readmita e incluya en sus listas a Fernando Paz y al Juez Serrano, entonces volveré a votarles.


----------



## jpjp (29 Oct 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Cuando VOX readmita e incluya en sus listas a Fernando Paz y al Juez Serrano, entonces volveré a votarles.



Y eche a stegmann y deje el liberalismo rancio de los Espinosa de los monteros y monasterio entonces será un partido ya en condiciones.
La putada es haber cedido ante la masona de la Macarena olona y quitar a Ortega Smith.


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (31 Oct 2022)

Con el nivel tan deleznable de la izquierda (no son más que una pomada de catetos), era obligatorio que la derecha buscase ser intelectual. Vox sirvió para que la derecha encontrase su espacio, pero hemos visto que no es suficiente.

Ahora, Vox no puede seguir ni a Vox ni a Olona. Se abre un nuevo ciclo en la derecha, con la misma izquierda de siempre. 

La izquierda te subvenciona para que no cambies de izquierda. La derecha te defiende para que cambies de derecha.


----------



## Rossi (31 Oct 2022)

Una charo nunca saldría elegida en España. Porque en España las que mandan son las precisamente las charos y eligen a quienes les gustan a ellas.

Fijaos en las pocas mujeres que históricamente han salido elegidas en puestos sometidos a sufragio. Fuera de la excepción madrileña, poco más.


----------



## Gotthard (31 Oct 2022)

pasemos y pasaremos dijo:


> Macarena ha sido la política más sobrevalorada en vox. Si era buena con las leyes, debían haberla dejado trabajando de lo que sabía y nada más.
> 
> Olona tiene menos carisma que una alcachofa. Y como ha dicho otro forero antes, en politica el carisma lo es todo.
> 
> Y que le den más protagonismo a la Rocío buena. Que es la que más caña mete a los morenos.



Olona es una máquina en una sala de vistas. Tambien muy buena sacando mociones parlamentarias como churros a primera hora de la mañana, tiene mas de 250 solo en formato de pregunta escrita. Es un cerebrito juridico de primer orden con el potencial de hacer mucho daño a la corte de los milagros de Antonio.

Pero la mandaron a que se estrellara en las Andaluzas...

Es la tipica persona que en este pais jamas será profeta porque carece de mano izquierda y mandarla con la escoba de la regeneración a la región más corrupta de España, donde posicionaditos de izquierda y derecha viven de parasitar y defraudar por cientos de miles de millones solo podia acabar tan mal como acabó.


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (31 Oct 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Uritorco (1 Nov 2022)

Me pregunto cuanto tardará la Olona en hacer un peregrinaje a Israel. 
Y no para visitar los santos lugares precisamente...


----------



## Marchamaliano (1 Nov 2022)

¿Está también chupa la polla a la otan y nos quiere montar una guerra con Rusia? Porque en ese caso que la voten sus putos melones


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (1 Nov 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Se siente iluminada y tocada por dios haciendo la travesia del desierto compostelano , pero me parece a mi que *va a ser que no*
> 
> Lo que necesita VOX es meter al murciano encabronado y al infovlogger para atraer el voto gay asignado a la izquierda y
> *hacer limpieza de sinverguenzas y canallitas que VOX tiene varios parásitos repartidos.*
> Y echar a steegman por supuesto.



lo que le vendría de puta madre a vox es identificar a todos los hooligans que tiene dentro que insultan y son paletos normalmente andaluces y echarlos para que dejen de espantar el voto de la gente que se sabe comportar.


----------



## Euron G. (1 Nov 2022)

¿Otro partido?

Jesús...


----------



## Flures911 (1 Nov 2022)

Olona al principio tenías tú encanto... En nada serás Rosa Díez 2.0.


----------



## ciberecovero (2 Nov 2022)

​


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (2 Nov 2022)

*Seguí no descarta sumarse al proyecto de Olona "si es político y ataca a los nacionalistas"*

*La cofundadora de Vox y presidenta de la asociación Gobiérnate, Cristina Seguí, habla con 'Vozpópuli' sobre su respaldo de los últimos meses a la abogada del Estado*










Seguí no descarta sumarse al proyecto de Olona "si es político y ataca a los nacionalistas"


La cofundadora de Vox y presidenta de la asociación Gobiérnate, Cristina Seguí, habla con 'Vozpópuli' sobre su respaldo de los últimos meses a la abogada del Estado




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Rael (2 Nov 2022)

Morcillada Mortal dijo:


> *Seguí no descarta sumarse al proyecto de Olona "si es político y ataca a los nacionalistas"*
> 
> *La cofundadora de Vox y presidenta de la asociación Gobiérnate, Cristina Seguí, habla con 'Vozpópuli' sobre su respaldo de los últimos meses a la abogada del Estado*
> 
> ...



La de los selfies,

Partido MILF. Solo falta que reciclen a la Arrimadas y tenemos el trio digo partido perfecto.

Jeje


----------



## MinistrodelFalcon (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## RalphWiggum (7 Nov 2022)

RalphWiggum dijo:


> Por las declaraciones que hace, me da que no será útil a la hora de derogar el genaro.







RalphWiggum dijo:


> Mi diagnóstico, tras oír declaraciones suyas, es que *si te interesa derogar el genaro* este partido será peor que VOX a ese respecto.
> 
> 
> Opciones: abstención, partidos integrantes de la coalición ADÑ, VOX. Nada más. Y al que puse en último lugar lo puse ahí por algo.





.


----------



## alejandrino (7 Nov 2022)

La hija del defraudador fiscal testaferro de Pujol que crea su partido en un paraíso fiscal versus el paguitero enchufado del PP, financiado por terroristas iraníes ¿quién ganará?


----------



## mxmanu (7 Nov 2022)

Vox se hunde siempre para los massmierda y sus mierdaencuestas, hasta que llegan las elecciones y saca mas escaños que la vez anterior


----------



## Gigatr0n (7 Nov 2022)

mxmanu dijo:


> Vox se hunde siempre para los massmierda y sus mierdaencuestas, hasta que llegan las elecciones y saca mas escaños que la vez anterior



Si claro! como en Gandalucía, Miercia y mandril, eh?

Esos van a durar menos que Podemas... verás!


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (7 Nov 2022)

otro partido socialdemócrata más, como si hubiera pocos


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Nov 2022)

El mejor análisis sobre el último movimiento de Olona, de la mano de Roberto Centeno:




#EstadodeAlarma #España #Actualidad 
¿Puede ser Olona la mejor ‘aliada’ de Sánchez?​

• 4 nov 2022

*Estado de Alarma Uncensored*

No olviden registrarse en nuestra nueva televisión sin censura, en EDATV.COM

------------------------------


----------



## ciberecovero (8 Nov 2022)

Otra hipotesis que coincide en muchos puntos con la anterior y además aporta algunas consideraciones interesantes, a partir del minuto 95': 









Sin novedad en el Alcázar 06/11/2022


Programa divulgativo en el que la tertulia y su contenido se basa en lo sucedido en la semana en el aspecto político, cultural y social. Presentado por el legendario Eduardo García Serrano.




www.decisionradio.com


----------



## mxmanu (8 Nov 2022)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Si claro! como en Gandalucía, Miercia y mandril, eh?
> 
> Esos van a durar menos que Podemas... verás!



Hombre, 45mil votos mas en Madrid y 100mil mas en andalucia, en pleno subidon del PP. Muy hacia abajo no es que vayan.


----------



## .Kaikus (8 Nov 2022)

*Macarena, Macarena, quién te ha visto y quién te ve, ayer esperanza blanca de la Furia y de la Fe y hoy vagando por España sin partido y sin cartel, Macarena, Macarena, quién te ha visto y quién te ve, enfermita ocasional que te vino Dios a ver para curarte unos males inventados anteayer, colérica pues te birlaron la nómina de ochomilquinién.*


----------



## Dr Zar (8 Nov 2022)

Anglosionista otra más de lo mismo.No puede salir un Blas Piñar de una puta vez.Lo estoy esperando.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (8 Nov 2022)

MAXIMUM PERTURBATION

A ESTA NO LA VOTAN NI EN SU CASA.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (9 Nov 2022)

*Vox cree que Olona se presentará a las generales: "Beneficiará a la izquierda"*

*En el partido de Abascal advierten de que el proyecto de la exdiputada puede recortar escaños a la derecha, aunque su apoyo sea residual. A su juicio, Olona dará un paso al frente pase lo que pase en las elecciones de mayo*










Vox cree que Olona se presentará a las generales: "Beneficiará a la izquierda"


En el partido de Abascal advierten de que el proyecto de la exdiputada puede recortar escaños a la derecha, aunque su apoyo sea residual. A su juicio, Olona dará un paso al frente pase lo que pase en las elecciones de mayo




www.elconfidencial.com


----------

